# Can rats have maple syrup?



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a bit.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, but water it down so it's not so sticky because they could choke. And, of course, just a tiny bit per rat. Just dip the tip of your finger in and that is enough.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks it's cos my rat will only take his medicine when it's sweet.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you have any blackstrap (not regular) molasses, that is much more nutritious. If it's just temporary and in small amounts, though, it doesn't particularly matter.


----------

